# Need some Help..Troy Bilt GTX 20 Hydro/Hydraulics Problem



## Nascar3244888 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I went out to the auction in kempton pa yesterday and I wasnt really going to bid on anything, but then I came across something I could just not pass up....So I bid and won a 96-97 Troy Bilt GTX 20. Didnt pay much for it. I was able to start it and run it but noticed that the hydro feels like it doesnt want to go and when it does its very slow. Also none of the power steering or lift mechanisms work. It only has 69 hours on it....if its correct which the more i look at it, seems to be....It has a 2 speed rear which is hydrostatic, the front seal by the pump seems to have a leak and there also seems to be a leak by the top tube where the dipstick is. I have no real knowledge of these hydros and am going to need some help with this one. I really dont know where to start with it, I did remove the rear fender and gas tank and the hydro is totally visable now, but thats as far as I got. Is there a way to test it and see if indeed the pump is bad? It is very well built and I want to fix her up because I know what our GTX 16 is like. It came with a 42" Deck similar to the 48" one the GTX 16 has, and by that I mean shaft driven with a gearbox, 3 blades, and same hookups as the 48". The tractor runs pretty well, and the deck is great, its just the hydro/hydraulics that I need help with. trans was serviced within the year, and upon saying that the fluid is right at full and is very clean looking.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id start with the leaks - low oil would cause sluggishness - hopefully the pump isnt damaged by the low oil either. The PO couldve topped off the resivoir before it went up for sale. The system could also be loaded with air as well .


----------



## richevie (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought one about 2 years ago and had the same issue after many hours trying to get the deck to rise and power steering to work I decided to check the hydro filter. That was the issue check it they don't cost much just make sure if you change it to fill it before you spin the new one back on. If that doesn't work then try to bleed the system like dangeroustoys56 said but have a good idea that it is the filter they are supposed to be changed right 50 hrs if I remember correctly. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## J Banks (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you had any luck with getting your Bolins Troy Bilt GTX up and running? We are looking for one but would have to have someone else get it going. We have lots of skills but they don't run to engine mechanics. J Banks


----------

